# Patrolman Robert Blajszczak



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Patrolman*
*Robert Blajszczak*
Summerville Police Department, South Carolina

End of Watch: Sunday, October 26, 2014
*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 40
*Tour:* 17 years
*Badge #* Not available
*Cause:* Heart attack
*Incident Date:* 10/20/2014
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available
· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial
Share this memorial:
   
Patrolman Robert Blajszczak died six days after suffering a heart attack while conducting a traffic stop on the 600 block of Main Street.

During the stop he began to suffer a medical emergency. A passing officer saw Patrolman Blajszczak in distress and immediately radioed for assistance. He was transported to a local hospital where he remained until passing away.

Patrolman Blajszczak had served with the Summerville Police Department for seven years and was assigned to the Traffic Division. He had previously served with the Berkeley County Sheriff's Office, Moncks Corner Police Department, and Edisto Beach Police Department.








Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief of Police Bruce Owens
Summerville Police Department
300 West 2nd North Street
Summerville, SC 29483

Phone: (843) 871-2463

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22256-patrolman-robert-blajszczak#ixzz3HTDKRCID


----------

